# assain bugs - YES we have others than Platymeris



## Peter Grabowitz (Jun 11, 2010)

2 new species breeded in our facility

Psytalla /Platymeris/ horrida
pics:





undeterminated, Tribus Harpactorini (subfamily Harpactorinae)
pic:


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 11, 2010)

Awesome, those are really colorful.  Have you been nailed by one of those?  I've gotten a bite from a couple of true bugs, man that really hurt.  But one of the worst ones was from a giant horsefly larvae with the similar mouth parts at that stage.  So you work in a lab?


----------



## beetleman (Jun 11, 2010)

:droolh man those are awesome! nice to see other sp. mmmmm.........me want


----------



## Crysta (Jun 12, 2010)

look at those little cuties just running around below mamma, doe she attempt to eat them? what's their caring habits?


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Jun 14, 2010)

What is the length on those "Road Warrior" assassins?


----------



## Deroplatys (Jun 19, 2010)

How large is the first species?


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jun 28, 2010)

Deroplatys said:


> How large is the first species?


Psytalla about 4,5-5cm, the other one 3,0cm


----------



## Acro (Jun 28, 2010)

Those are Beautiful!


----------



## Deroplatys (Jun 28, 2010)

Peter Grabowitz said:


> Psytalla about 4,5-5cm, the other one 3,0cm


Impressive, what is there behaviour like compared to the regular assasins?
Are they aggressive and prone to biting and spraying?


----------



## sharpfang (Jun 29, 2010)

*O.k.*

I am getting some of these Now......Dbl containing them is All.....

My understanding is, they breed well in captivity, Awesome creatures!


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 1, 2010)

those are both just freakin AWESOME!

is the second one wearing a fur coat? very posh


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Aug 12, 2010)

Deroplatys said:


> Impressive, what is there behaviour like compared to the regular assasins?
> Are they aggressive and prone to biting and spraying?




no, not agressive ! 
they are sozial and don't spray...

Psytalla horrida (?)


the second species /fam. Harpactorinae ?/:


----------



## asher (Aug 19, 2010)

How much would one of these cost?


----------



## Deroplatys (Aug 21, 2010)

Would also like to know 
Especially the big ones


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Aug 27, 2010)

hi,



asher said:


> How much would one of these cost?





Deroplatys said:


> Would also like to know
> Especially the big ones



you should look from time to time at my prices list...

BTW,  I am going to AES Show in Kempton Park... maybe you can see them live... 


C U
Peter


----------



## Deroplatys (Aug 28, 2010)

I honestly felt a punch in my heart then 
Been wanting to go to the AES for ages but its always just out of reach, got a 1 in 100 chance of getting there


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Oct 3, 2010)

*water bugs from Cameroon*


----------



## Deroplatys (Oct 3, 2010)

Stunning water bugs, did you have them at the AES?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 3, 2010)

Cool...these are the monsters that can get up to 4", yes?


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Oct 6, 2010)

Deroplatys said:


> Stunning water bugs, did you have them at the AES?


yes....




zonbonzovi said:


> Cool...these are the monsters that can get up to 4", yes?


yes....



do you like them?


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Oct 6, 2010)

very nice,too bad you werent in the states,i would love to own some of those
andy


----------



## Deroplatys (Oct 6, 2010)

Damn it, so annoyed i cant ever make it to the AES


----------



## H. laoticus (Oct 6, 2010)

wow, those red ones look pretty sweet.


----------



## beetleman (Oct 6, 2010)

:clap::clap:wow,those are awesome,love to have some in my collction.


----------



## Mat (Oct 7, 2010)

Peter Grabowitz said:


> yes....


These are which species ? - I presume they are breeding for you?


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Oct 8, 2010)

Mat said:


> These are which species ? - I presume they are breeding for you?


hi,

they are first time  imported ever... not determinated yet...

C U
Peter


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Nov 23, 2010)

undeterminated Harpactorinae from West Africa


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Dec 30, 2010)

*small update from my Psytalla horrida breeding group*


----------

